# 5.1 Audio Splitter / Difference in 5.1 Digital Vs Analog Headphone experiences?



## Agility (May 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

Its been awhile since i've posted. However, i never failed to look at techpowerup in my daily dosage of internet news.

And so, here comes the problem. I'm looking to buy a *Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog* and another 5.1 speakers (undecided as of now). Problem is, i require a splitter that allows me to switch the output to either of this device as and when i want it, but am not able to find any splitter.

(Analog)
http://www.roccat.org/sg-en/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kave-Series/Kave-XTD-5-1-Analog/
(Digital)
http://www.roccat.org/sg-en/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kave-Series/Kave-XTD-5-1-Digital/

On a side note, i'm wondering if anyone of you have tried the difference in Analog and Digital surround. My Soundcard is currently a creative card (*Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional) *and have been an avivd fan of using 5.1 surround since the beginning. The question is, do i get the *Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog *or the *Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Digital?
*
Going for the digital will kill the need for a splitter as it comes with an option to plug into the remote. *But upon further reading, i will be using Roccat inbuilt multi chanel sound card which will defeat the purpose of my own soundcard*.

Ideas anyone?


EDIT: Looking to buy new mouse and keyboard too. Though i don't want to create another thread just for this, was wondering if you guys have any recommendations? Was looking to *Razer Chroma Keyboard Stealth Edition *for keyboard and still undecided for Mouse (Razer mouse has given me nightmares)

(Razer Keyboard)
http://www.razerzone.com/sg-en/store/razer-blackwidow-chroma-stealth
EDIT V2: Just saw another keyboard which looks nice and durable too
(Tesoro Keyboard)
http://www.tesorotec.com/lobera-spectrum/

(Unknown Decided mouse)

My current keyboard is a Tesoro black switch and razer mamba 2012
(Tesoro Keyboard)
http://www.tesorotec.com/durandal/
(Razer Mamba 2012)
http://www.razerzone.com/sg-en/gaming-mice/razer-mamba


----------



## SaltyFish (May 8, 2015)

Agility said:


> And so, here comes the problem. I'm looking to buy a *Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog* and another 5.1speakers (undecided as of now). Problem is, i require a splitter that allows me to switch the output to either of this device as and when i want it, but am not able to find any splitter.


What you want is a switch (sometimes called an "A/B Switch") though they're usually used made for 2.0 rather than 5.1 setups. You can make one yourself.



> On a side note, i'm wondering if anyone of you have tried the difference in Analog and Digital surround. My Soundcard is currently a creative card (*Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional) *and have been an avivd fan of using 5.1 surround since the beginning. The question is, do i get the *Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog *or the *Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Digital?
> *
> Going for the digital will kill the need for a splitter as it comes with an option to plug into the remote. *But upon further reading, i will be using Roccat inbuilt multi chanel sound card which will defeat the purpose of my own soundcard*.


True digital speakers/headphones is currently a "holy grail"; they do not exist yet. The speakers and headphones being sold as "digital" all simply have a built in DAC (Digial to Analog Converter) that converts the digital input to analog output. Basically, they provides their own sound card. The XTD 5.1 Digital is no different. I'd go with the Analog since the Recon3D is kinda nice (I much prefer their X-Fi line) and I have no idea how good the DAC is on the Digital. If you really want the convenience of not having to bother with flipping a switch to toggle between headphones and speakers, then by all means go for the Digital.



> EDIT: Looking to buy new mouse and keyboard too. Though i don't want to create another thread just for this, was wondering if you guys have any recommendations? Was looking to *Razer Chroma Keyboard Stealth Edition *for keyboard and still undecided for Mouse (Razer mouse has given me nightmares)


Are there any particular features you're looking for? Is PS/2 a requirement? Tenkeyless or full-size? Preferences for a certain type of keyboard switch? Do you want LED lighting and want it in a certain color? What about macro buttons? How do you hold your mouse? Without that information, it's hard to do targeted recommendations.
For keyboard, take a look at Corsair K70 or Filco Majestouch. If you're willing to import, a CODE Keyboard. If you want something fancy looking (and a USB hub), CMStorm MECH or Levetron Mech5.
For mouse, take a look at Logitech G700(s) or Roccat Tyon or Cyborg R.A.T. 7. If you need a lot of buttons, Logitech G600.


----------



## Agility (May 8, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you for the input. Have tried looking into making a switch myself but am not confident in dealing with things like this (Would have to go through the empress dowager a.k.a my mum first).



> If you really want the convenience of not having to bother with flipping a switch to toggle between headphones and speakers, then by all means go for the Digital.



This was an issue with me when i was deciding. But the fact then when i'm on headset, it means i'm trying to listen to precise surround sounds and i am afraid that the digital ones do not give true 5.1 surround. Going on speaker is when i'm more of a relax mode, playing simple games like starbound, GTA V etc etc

Also for keyboard wise, i'm looking for a mechanical keyboard preferably either black/brown/red switches. Would like backlighting too.

For mouse, i would prefer one that allows me to switch my DPI anytime via switches (which my mamba has, but the quality of the product is.......) and doesn't need me to alt+tab to configure it (Maybe i live in the mountains, but i believe mouse nowadays comes with over-the-fly DPI switches?)
Would prefer a light mouse and i am leaning more towards logitech. But any recommendations is welcome based on your own experience. I game mostly on FPS/ 3rd Person Shooters.

For a list of games, you can hit me up at steam

http://steamcommunity.com/id/synathesia/


----------



## patrico (May 8, 2015)

Agility said:


> (Would have to go through the empress dowager a.k.a my mum first).



im sorry i cant help,,,, pmsl  bump for the laugh thx


----------



## Agility (May 9, 2015)

For mouse wise, will be getting the G502 mouse =P


----------



## vega22 (May 9, 2015)

good call on the mouse, i love mine and i am a razor fanbio xD

i would say go digi for the speakers myself as it removes a lot of hassle. i switched over to digi out for speakers a while back and have never regretted it 


edit

i also think ducky make the best keyboard by miles.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 9, 2015)

There just one possible thing. Latency. USB on some implementations may introduce it especially utilising 5.1 it would be at the edge. 5.1 audio... for gaming. Fidelity does not matter in this case really. It just ain't really possible and five channels in a head, without the most important factor - the room... I dislike it... I've used even 7.1 setup for a while, when gaming audio was superb, but after EAX went down I switched back to plain stereo.

Splitter? Well, hmm... I would just make my own lol, it is easy, there are special switcher IC's or do relays. There are PA solutions, but those are bulky and costly intended for stage use. If you have the Creative, why don't you use motherboard audio for one and regret3D  for speakers  The are really quite on par.

The gain using analog is that with creative you can use upmixing using DTS when watching some stereo only source and other gimmicks that I don't use lol.

I am Razer user to, just because I got the adder, I needed a keyboard, I thought I already use that synaptic crap, that I really hate, so it won't matter any more.


----------



## Agility (May 9, 2015)

The synapse is the worse software ever. Also, when i'm using speakers it is more of using it to watch movie / listen to music. While using the headset, positional surround audio is an important factor to me as being able to hear the sound coming from the direction (Works good in horror games )



> Splitter? Well, hmm... I would just make my own lol, it is easy, there are special switcher IC's or do relays. There are PA solutions, but those are bulky and costly intended for stage use. If you have the Creative, why don't you use motherboard audio for one and regret3D  for speakers  The are really quite on par.



Hmm so you're suggesting that if i'm not going for a splitter, i should just input my speakers onto the motherboard audio while the headset would go directly to my sound card?


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 9, 2015)

Yes, just switch in windows your default audio device and everything should work.


----------



## Agility (May 30, 2015)

Hey guys, have already gotten what i wanted

Mouse: Logitech G502
Speakers: Creative T4 Wireless using digital cable (Solves my problem in switching stuff
Headset: Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog

and as for keyboard, it is Tesoro Lebora Spectrum Black Switch. However, my retailer said that they wont be importing black switches but they will try. Will wait till 2nd week of June. Anyone wanna help me in shipping that keyboard over?  

P.S Amazon sells the keyboard but doesn't ship to my country. Other websites are selling at overwhelming prices which is way above retail.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 31, 2015)

don't most headsets that are analog have the splitters in the box as an accessory? Every one I ever bought did.


----------



## Agility (May 31, 2015)

Nah it didn't. Were talking about 5.1 too. Have seen standard 3.5MM single jack splitting into two though.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 31, 2015)

I have bought two 5.1 headsets from Turtle beach. Both analog and both came with splitters so I could run them along with my (at the time) Klipsch 4.1 speakers (but they had splitters for 5.1)


----------

